# klUB KaBu 2008!...



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2008)

Just spotted this...

"Klub Kabu | 28 March 2008 | Blue Mountain, Bristol, UK |
Proper website on its way..."

Fingers crossed!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 12, 2008)

Ooooh!!

*goes and grabs purves*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.kabu.co.uk/


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay!!!!  Cheers Fizz X


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 17, 2008)

*pops in....bounces up n down n grins*

*runs off*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Yay!!!!  Cheers Fizz X



Hey lovely 

The site is still being modified whatever but it looks like this is it!

I'm gonna see if I can get advanced tickets. I enjoyed it at the bluemountain last year.

This time I promise to stand by my man durng the techno and not bugger orf for a cuppa tea


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 17, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *pops in....bounces up n down n grins*
> 
> *runs off*



I'm gonna nickname you Tigger!


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 18, 2008)

I wasn't about last year, what sort of night is it? 

Please fill in the blanks...

"A delightful evening of Techno charity mixed and mashed up with.....[blanks]"

Are you still bouncing Tigger Strumpet ?


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 18, 2008)

I wasn't about last year, what sort of night is it? 

Please fill in the blanks...

"A delightful evening of Techno charity mixey-mash up with.....[blanks]"

Are you still bouncing Tigger Strumpet ?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

Unlikely I'll make this now. Not only doing Berlin in march but also a FA cup away trip (providing I can get a ticket)


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 18, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> I wasn't about last year, what sort of night is it?
> 
> Please fill in the blanks...
> 
> ...



Found something from last year to answer my own question...

"Diverse mix of hip-hop, funky dubs, breakbeat, techno, drum & bass, pure disco and Asian beats. Red Hot Frilly Kickers can-can troupe, Fairy Posse and visuals to add to the night. All proceeds to WISH supporting victims of domestic violence."

...sounds like a good evening


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never had a been to a shit one yet!

Can't wait...I may don some violet blue false eyelashes if I can figure out how to put them on properly and not have them end up on my cheek!


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 18, 2008)

I went last year and had a fun evening, loved all the dressing up and general lovelyness of it all - and the sweets!!

won't be able to make it this year though.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I went last year and had a fun evening, loved all the dressing up and general lovelyness of it all - and the sweets!!
> 
> won't be able to make it this year though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry fizzbomb 

if it was later in the year I'd be up for it, but I really have to save my money before may (going on holiday!!)


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 18, 2008)

i quite fancy this...


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> sorry fizzbomb
> 
> if it was later in the year I'd be up for it, but I really have to save my money before may (going on holiday!!)



How much do ya need. . .  just get down here


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> i quite fancy this...





Doooooooooo iiiittttttt


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah Spangles get your ass down ere!


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 18, 2008)

m'so didn't seem too impressed - but i think it seeems like an excellent idea - especially being on a friday = maximum recovery time.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 18, 2008)

I am going to manage my time better this year and meet you all before hand and hopefully manage to stay up late and re- bond with the urbs -I got too pissed last year


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmmm, it is an easy stroll from my brother's house...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Do It!:d


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 19, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Hmmm, it is an easy stroll from my brother's house...



No excuse then, you can even leave and go back to your bros if you dont like it.....


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

website still not ready yet...lot of hard work goes into itso I do understand but I'm so excited...I wanna see the line up!


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 19, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> No excuse then, you can even leave and go back to your bros if you dont like it.....



yes, yes - and leave me out having fun.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

You'll deffo have fun at this bash...such a great atmosphere because of all the dedicated organisers and regulars...come to Brizzle spangly one!


----------



## chazegee (Feb 20, 2008)

Best club in Briz, shame it's only once a year.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

chazegee said:


> Best club in Briz, shame it's only once a year.



Will we get to see you this time?


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 20, 2008)

Fizzer you were in my dream last night- thanks


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Fizzer you were in my dream last night- thanks



Oh Gawd...do I need to apologise?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

@ kali


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh Gawd...do I need to apologise?



No no, I was very upset cos I did not know where I lived so I called round to yours and you and sunspots gave me a cup of tea and let me cry 

Before that It was Urban camping in Wales


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> @ kali




Whaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> No no, I was very upset cos I did not know where I lived so I called round to yours and you and sunspots gave me a cup of tea and let me cry
> 
> Before that It was Urban camping in Wales



I Miss sunspots 

Get him to come to Kabu Kali


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I Miss sunspots
> 
> Get him to come to Kabu Kali



I would If I thought it would work Fizzer, but you know maybe he will come out for a drink before hand?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> No no, I was very upset cos I did not know where I lived so I called round to yours and you and sunspots gave me a cup of tea and let me cry



Aawwwww sweet 



kalidarkone said:


> Before that It was Urban camping in Wales


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I would If I thought it would work Fizzer, but you know maybe he will come out for a drink before hand?



That would be good.

We'll sort something out nearer the time. 

xXx


----------



## cesare (Feb 21, 2008)

Reckon we're gonna make this


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

cesare said:


> Reckon we're gonna make this



Yay Capital YAY!


----------



## cesare (Feb 21, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Yay Capital YAY!



Hee hee 

Me, klUBbing rofl  I wonder if I'll stay awake through any absinthe shenanigans


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 21, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> Are you still bouncing Tigger Strumpet ?



Sometimes


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Sometimes


 
On who?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 21, 2008)

*dons hard hat*

EEEEEEEE WAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAA where are ya???


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> *dons hard hat*
> 
> EEEEEEEE WAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAA where are ya???


 
Invalid User specified.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 21, 2008)

Marius said:


> Invalid User specified.



pizza off


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> pizza off


 
Mmmm pizza was goood. Full now.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> Hee hee
> 
> Me, klUBbing rofl I wonder if I'll stay awake through any absinthe shenanigans



I have absinthe...but that will be 'after' the kabu experience...host willing of course 

I think you'll enjoy Kabu gorgeous eyed one...it's a tad eclectic 

Are you just staying for the friday or are you about on the Sat as well? Thought we could piss everyone off singing along to my fleetwood Mac CD


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 22, 2008)

Gutted the Spanx wont be there 

SPARKLING!!!???? Kabu calls youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

Where's our shells? Dodge? spacey?

IZZZZZYYYYYYYYYY!!!?????

Everybody!

You know ya wanna!

I think crispy and da sparrow would enjoy this night aussie.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 22, 2008)

*ooooh...look!*

http://www.kabu.co.uk/about.htm



















They've got the chill out balcony open again...soooooooooooooooo excited!


----------



## cesare (Feb 22, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I have absinthe...but that will be 'after' the kabu experience...host willing of course
> 
> I think you'll enjoy Kabu gorgeous eyed one...it's a tad eclectic
> Are you just staying for the friday or are you about on the Sat as well? Thought we could piss everyone off singing along to my fleetwood Mac CD



We has the whole weekend off to recover & torment host 

Bombscare's never gonna let us have the fleetwood mac cd, fekk knows what he'll put in the CD case this time claiming wide eyed innocence with his winning ways, grrr 

I nicked your smileys heheh

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> We has the whole weekend off to recover & torment host
> 
> Bombscare's never gonna let us have the fleetwood mac cd, fekk knows what he'll put in the CD case this time claiming wide eyed innocence with his winning ways, grrr
> 
> ...



Oh yes! I had forgotten about his cd swapping shenanigans 

*reminds self to hook out fleetwood Mac AND kate bUsh for double punishment*

(he loves my Kate Bush impression really)


----------



## cesare (Feb 22, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh yes! I had forgotten about his cd swapping shenanigans
> 
> *reminds self to hook out fleetwood Mac AND kate bUsh for double punishment*
> 
> (he loves my Kate Bush impression really)



Heheheh I reckon he just wants girlz punishment  Filthy pervert etc 

After the absinthe ... Saturday Kitchen. Krizzle got me addicted and I can't let go


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 22, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


>



JODIE JODIE JODIE JODIE


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> Heheheh I reckon he just wants girlz punishment  Filthy pervert etc



Punishment. . .

Filthy. . . 


Your getting me muddled up with Izzy


----------



## Maggot (Feb 22, 2008)

Could well be up for this!

Thanks for posting in community Fizzer.


----------



## cesare (Feb 22, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Punishment. . .
> 
> Filthy. . .
> 
> ...



Issy's got to come too


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 22, 2008)

Best you go an pm im innit 

And MAggot it'll be good to see ya agian 
Are you bringing your shiny shirt ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 24, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Could well be up for this!
> 
> Thanks for posting in community Fizzer.



Hope to see you there again Maggot...you danced yer little socks off last year!


----------



## cesare (Feb 24, 2008)

Booked National Express coach tickets today - £10 RETURN - result


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh well done missus!


----------



## cesare (Feb 24, 2008)

Now I gotta get hold of krizzle and beg floor space ...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2008)

Lots of people signing up to this. My resolve to save money and to avoid having to turn up to the football the next day the worse for wear is slowly weakening.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh it's all work and shizzle, but I seen a flight in from Kiev for $160 which sounds mental but actually there is a method to my muntedness.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 24, 2008)

I ........wanna........come.............


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I ........wanna........come.............



So come, I'll pick you up from , bus/coach station and you can stay at mine.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 24, 2008)

*is SO tempted...*  

Let me check out if its truly possible....ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooO


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 25, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Oh it's all work and shizzle, but I seen a flight in from Kiev for $160 which sounds mental but actually there is a method to my muntedness.




Bring chicken balls with garlic 



PPUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## the button (Feb 25, 2008)

So what happens at these young peoples' club nights, since I understand I'm coming along.

Will I need to hire a dinner jacket?


----------



## cesare (Feb 25, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Oh it's all work and shizzle, but I seen a flight in from Kiev for $160 which sounds mental but actually there is a method to my muntedness.



You've GOT to come Issy


----------



## Maggot (Feb 25, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Hope to see you there again Maggot...you danced yer little socks off last year!


 Looking forward to it.  Will find something shiny to wear.

Is Electrogirl coming?  She was good value last year (and we broke her).


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Looking forward to it.  Will find something shiny to wear.
> 
> Is Electrogirl coming?  She was good value last year (and we broke her).



TBH I Haven't seen her since!


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2008)

Do we have to wear shiny things then?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

cesare said:


> Do we have to wear shiny things then?


 
Shiny bangles, earings and nothing else whatsoever I think.

/worth a try.


----------



## chazegee (Feb 26, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> JODIE JODIE JODIE JODIE



She was brilliant last year.


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Shiny bangles, earings and nothing else whatsoever I think.
> 
> /worth a try.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Shiny bangles, earings and nothing else whatsoever I think.
> 
> /worth a try.



I suppose it's in the same school of thought as...if ya don't ask ya don't get...bombscare loves that one


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

chazegee said:


> She was brilliant last year.



She is brilliant is our Jodie...like the techno then Chazeeeeeee?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

cesare said:


> Do we have to wear shiny things then?



You can wear wtf you feel like hon...shiny/matt/hairy/bobbly/UV...whatever!


----------



## cesare (Feb 26, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> You can wear wtf you feel like hon...shiny/matt/hairy/bobbly/UV...whatever!



*plots*



xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2008)

KaBUMP!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 1, 2008)

I have got my outfit sorted out!! Now I just need to do loads of sit ups so it looks better


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I have got my outfit sorted out!! Now I just need to do loads of sit ups so it looks better



Cool..but then you always manage to look GLAM


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 2, 2008)

we may not be coming, now.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> we may not be coming, now.



oh no!

'may' meaning there's still ac chance you will though yeah?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> oh no!
> 
> 'may' meaning there's still ac chance you will though yeah?



a chance.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

kABUMP ABU!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2008)

I've got my purple latex gloves! Yay!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Looking forward to it.  Will find something shiny to wear.
> 
> Is Electrogirl coming?  She was good value last year (and we broke her).



i'm easily broken.

unfortunately it's my friend's birthday that weekend and I'm in London so we'll have to save breaking: part 2 for another time.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 12, 2008)

So gutted i need to say it again

*wonders if she cancel her other plans*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 12, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> So gutted i need to say it again
> 
> *wonders if she cancel her other plans*



Do it!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 12, 2008)

updated line up...

http://www.kabu.co.uk/


----------



## JTG (Mar 12, 2008)

Flora -


----------



## Maggot (Mar 13, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm easily broken.
> 
> unfortunately it's my friend's birthday that weekend and I'm in London so we'll have to save breaking: part 2 for another time.




Hope to meet up again soon.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2008)

Have tickets!

Yay!!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 13, 2008)

So where we meeting first of all? Whats the plan mama Fizz?

How about the Bell?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2008)

It all depends on when we can get there...it's a friday innit. 

BUT you know me first to arrive last to leave 

The Bell sounds good and is only across the road. As for the time...well i'm waiting to hear from someone first to see if they are coming or not as it makes a difference to when we get there 


So who is planning to come then?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 14, 2008)

Well Purves but ..well we will see- can you please all apply the pressure!! That boy loves having his ass kicked!

We need a list...


Fizzer
Bombscare
Kali
Maggot
Purves
Cesare
Fucthest8
Secret Squirrel
The Button
please add...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2008)

Is purves in UK? Does purves like 'that sort of thing?'


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2008)

The elusive Chazeegeeeeeee 

and the luveeeerrrrly cesare xXx


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 15, 2008)

OH, I've fucking _got_ to come this year haven't I? Haven't seen Jodie play out in years (my fault, not hers) and the chance to see Maggot again (and Jittug and Fizz of course ....)

Fuck it. We're there (me and secretsquirrel that is). 

Just leave your camera behind this time bombscare


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Is purves in UK? Does purves like 'that sort of thing?'



Yeah Purves is in the Uk and has been for a while now and I 'm not sure if he likes that kind of thing as in dancing but he likes a mash up and a laff and his U75 cherry needs to be broken more


Do you purves?


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 15, 2008)

yes i do

i'll be there

altho sorted nothing as of yet

BUT WILL BE THERE


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> yes i do
> 
> i'll be there
> 
> ...



Jolly good


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Lord!

fuct/ss and the purvy one also then...plus (fingers crossed) a surprise guest from u75 from a while back who may be up for a meet...blast from the past...sssshhhhh


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 15, 2008)

*spesh for fuct...*







Jodies usual accomplises will be there to support her no doubt, so you'll be able to catch up with yer mates coz you didn't get a chance last time you were down


----------



## Maggot (Mar 15, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> yes i do
> 
> i'll be there
> 
> ...


You're supposed to send me a PM asking for a lift from that there London. How hard can it be?


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 15, 2008)

Maggot said:


> You're supposed to send me a PM asking for a lift from that there London. How hard can it be?



You're absolutely right! Today I'll figure out how to get out of Colchester at an appropriate time, then the PM will be sent. Wouldn't want to ask you and then find I can't get there, resulting in confusion and apologies.

Lord knows what I'll do if you say 'no'...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 15, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> You're absolutely right! Today I'll figure out how to get out of Colchester at an appropriate time, then the PM will be sent. Wouldn't want to ask you and then find I can't get there, resulting in confusion and apologies.
> 
> Lord knows what I'll do if you say 'no'...



Have you sent the PM yet?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

Well........Kabu just got much more interesting....


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Well........Kabu just got much more interesting....



Did it? How come?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

Eermm cos people will be there! 

But....it's doubtful I can come  No way will my boss give me the time off and...I've had time off often lately so pah.....

BUT If I get a new job asap can leave old one and can come!1
Ok everyone....look for a job for me   lol


----------



## Maggot (Mar 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Eermm cos people will be there!
> 
> But....it's doubtful I can come  No way will my boss give me the time off and...I've had time off often lately so pah.....
> 
> ...


 You can be my slave. The wages aren't much, but I'll treat you well (for a slave).


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

What would I have to do


----------



## Maggot (Mar 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> What would I have to do



Cleaning, cooking, washing, blow jobs, gardening, DIY, more cleaning. That kind of stuff.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

My kinda hell. 
Well if you are paying more than £10 an hour I MIGHT consider it. If not, fuk that 

Ty for ermm trying to help though MaggotyOne! 

Jobs Fair on Tuesday so... *fingers crossed*


----------



## softybabe (Mar 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Jobs Fair on Tuesday so... *fingers crossed*



*crosses fingers for fair Strumpy...and myself...i NEED another job ASAP


----------



## Maggot (Mar 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> My kinda hell.
> Well if you are paying more than £10 an hour I MIGHT consider it. If not, fuk that
> 
> Ty for ermm trying to help though MaggotyOne!
> ...


 I wasn't being entirely  serious!

Good luck at the job fair.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

Kinda guessed that M!  

Thankyou both 

Will look for one for you too softyness!


----------



## cesare (Mar 16, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> The elusive Chazeegeeeeeee
> 
> and the luveeeerrrrly cesare xXx




 x x x

Add button as well


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 16, 2008)

Who is button? Is there someone called 'The Button' or am I making that up?


----------



## cesare (Mar 16, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Who is button? Is there someone called 'The Button' or am I making that up?




Yep, that's the one.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 16, 2008)

cesare said:


> x x x
> 
> Add button as well



Done


----------



## cesare (Mar 16, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Done



Fankoo  He's on a self imposed ban atm, else he'd have posted himself


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 16, 2008)

cesare said:


> Fankoo  He's on a self imposed ban atm, else he'd have posted himself



Well he will have to bring a note from ed if he is going to attend then


----------



## cesare (Mar 16, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Well he will have to bring a note from ed if he is going to attend then


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 18, 2008)

Waheyhey!

I'm not aware of too many things, I know what i know if you know what I mean?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Waheyhey!
> 
> I'm not aware of too many things, I know what i know if you know what I mean?



Thats by Eddie Brickell.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 19, 2008)

Going to see my friend in Slovakia, gutted, because this was the best thing I went to last year.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 19, 2008)

chazegee said:


> Going to see my friend in Slovakia, gutted, because this was the best thing I went to last year.



So it's true? you are elusive


----------



## Cakes (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooooh I say! Klub Kabu! I knows it be spring now!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 19, 2008)

Cakes said:


> Ooooh I say! Klub Kabu! I knows it be spring now!




Another elusive one...you coming?


----------



## Cakes (Mar 20, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Another elusive one...you coming?



If I can get out of the car boot sale at the crack of dawn the next day.... then hell yeah! 

Had such a great time at that one a couple of years ago.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 20, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Thats by Eddie Brickell.



Edie. 

I see on t'other thread that spacehopper is coming too, fucking ace! Should eb a good one, loads of peeps!


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2008)

Is anyone actually staying here then?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2008)

I have quite a bit of room, but am a lot further away them Jtg's house...I better save money for a cab.....


I have an essay and a project to get in by Wednesday and a test on gas exchange as well soooo I am going to get so fucking mashed on Friday!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 20, 2008)

IF I was going  I'd be staying with the gorgeous Kali but...I can't get the time off from my crappy, shitty job  

Poo.


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2008)

I only ask 'cos we always seem to get confused about who's sticking around. don't matter much, most people just seem to stay up until home time anyway


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> IF I was going  I'd be staying with the gorgeous Kali but...I can't get the time off from my crappy, shitty job
> 
> Poo.





Next time...


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah definately


----------



## Maggot (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't go now.  Gotta work Saturday morning.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 22, 2008)

BOOOOO to fukn jobs! Down with 'em! (etc.)


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 22, 2008)

Maggot said:


> I can't go now.  Gotta work Saturday morning.



 *WONDERS IF PURVES WILL PUT HIS HAND IN HIS POCKET AND PAY THE £52 RETURN TRAIN FARE TO BRISTOL?????*


----------



## Maggot (Mar 22, 2008)

Or go by coach as it's much cheaper.


----------



## cesare (Mar 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> Is anyone actually staying here then?



Us! (If we can ??????)


----------



## JTG (Mar 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> Us! (If we can ??????)



OK then


----------



## cesare (Mar 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> OK then




Fankoo x


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 25, 2008)

Gutted maggoty one 

chazegeeeee 


Jittug...can I dump me bag of percy pigs round your place before we set off?

AND no 'Percy Pigs' is not code for anything illegal...I really mean my big bag of Marks and Spencers percy pig jelly sweets! lol


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 25, 2008)

Where's Spacey? 

purves!!!!!!!! weres ee too?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 25, 2008)

updATED line up...

http://www.kabu.co.uk/DJ.htm


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 25, 2008)

I may have to meet peeps in kabu...dunno if time for pub before hand but will let yall know innit...

as for 'mystery girly from past' you know who you are  I'll text you tomorrow to arrange meet up before hand, we can pick ya up if ya like gorgeous, but will clarify via mobby...am all over the place trying to do work and sort out fri evening and arrange spanish hol next week all at once...I nearly booked airport taxis to take us to kabu!!! 

ooooohhhh talking of gorgeous girlies...cakes!!!! ya gotta come, it's been ages!


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 25, 2008)

I may come along too, dunno, tried it last year and wandered the club asking random people if they were urbanites, only chazegee said yes. 

So not really met urban people before, are you all friendly to essentially random internet people?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I will be going to the pub first- The Bell unless anyone says different and I am easily recognised - if you do come let me know and I will Pm you a description!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful n sexy is all they need to know Kali


----------



## Gromit (Mar 25, 2008)

This friday isn't it?

The temptation is strong to stray accross the border but I've left it too late to find somewhere to stay (translation can't be arsed )


----------



## strung out (Mar 25, 2008)

i'll def be there at the pub beforehand... still unsure about kabu itself, work the next morning and i've had too many hungover days at work recently


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 25, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Beautiful n sexy is all they need to know Kali



heh heh


----------



## space-hopper (Mar 26, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Where's Spacey?



i'm here my dear  i'll be seeing all you lovely people on friday at kabu and time depending in the pub too


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2008)

Marius said:


> This friday isn't it?
> 
> The temptation is strong to stray across the border but I've left it too late to find somewhere to stay (translation can't be arsed )



Well if your serious about coming and you can't find a B7B then we could try and squeeze you in between the coffee table and the TV unit on the floor in our front room lol

Seriously, we ususual are able to persuade son to vacate his room for an evening but he has a 'guest' staying this weekend...so floor space is limited...but not impossible. You are more than welcome mate, especially as you have already been 'vetted' 

We live miles away from the station so would have to meet you in town after 9.30pm as we are picking up mystery old school u75 girly on route to kabu...can't wait! Just found out she lives our neck of the woods BIG UP THE SOUTH BRISTOL POSSEEEEEE! *POKES TONGUE OUT AT JTG*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i'll def be there at the pub beforehand... still unsure about kabu itself, work the next morning and i've had too many hungover days at work recently



Ohhhh, come to kabu for a bit and space out yer booze...whats up with the youth of today


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> I may come along too, dunno, tried it last year and wandered the club asking random people if they were urbanites, only chazegee said yes.
> 
> So not really met urban people before, are you all friendly to essentially random internet people?



Well I am...until you dare to cross me 

Seriously, come and say hello


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2008)

space-hopper said:


> i'm here my dear  i'll be seeing all you lovely people on friday at kabu and time depending in the pub too



Can't wait...haven't seen you in ages!


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm not sure a night out is what I need right now, given what usually happens to my head in the aftermath


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Well I am...until you dare to cross me
> 
> Seriously, come and say hello



Hah, ta, wouldn't think of it, nor quite sure yet how i could. Seems the mrs has booked us in to some other event on friday without my knowledge, but shall endeavour to slip away and come on down!


----------



## cesare (Mar 27, 2008)

Only one sleep away


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2008)

JTG said:


> I'm not sure a night out is what I need right now, given what usually happens to my head in the aftermath



That's what sun, Mon. tues,wed,and thursdays are for innit...


I'd go out every bloody friday and sat night if cash and RL stuff didn't come inot the equation...my head can 'get over it'


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2008)

Fek me!

Just heard Johhny Depp may attend after midnight!!!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 27, 2008)

Are you serious?!!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## cesare (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Sunspots (Mar 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Fek me!
> 
> Just heard Johhny Depp may attend after midnight!!!




Well, wasn't he spotted shopping in Portishead the other month?...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Well, wasn't he spotted shopping in Portishead the other month?...



Like I mentioned on another thread...I have family connections...to Portishead NOT JD!!! 

AND anyway Sunspots...

OI! You gonna grace us with yer presense monkeyboy? 

Haven't seen you for ages...be great to cath up 

xXx


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Like I mentioned on another thread...I have family connections...to Portishead NOT JD!!!



-Oi, gerroffim!  If a pirate's hanging 'round this part of the world, surely a Gashead he be, and therefore belongs to East Bristol! 

It'd be a fantastic bit of surprise publicity for Kabu (-and it's designated charities) if he really _did_ turn up tomorrow though, wouldn't it. 

-Just doing my bit there to spread the wild rumours...


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> AND anyway Sunspots...
> 
> OI! You gonna grace us with yer presense monkeyboy?
> 
> ...



Yep, it's been ages, sorry; it's just not the right time for me at the mo' though.  

Plus, you know I can't stand techno, so I'd be _upstairs_ all night while you're _downstairs_.   xx


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope you all have lots of fun tomorrow.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2008)

Right well, people seem to meet in the Bell so I'm making that an official meeting place

However, I'm not sure I'll be there  got works drinkies bizzle to attend to so not sure what a gwan. Will see you all at some point I feel sure


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Yep, it's been ages, sorry; it's just not the right time for me at the mo' though.
> 
> Plus, you know I can't stand techno, so I'd be _upstairs_ all night while you're _downstairs_.



erm...actually I never stay put in one place...most of my evening will be spent meandering up and down the stairs...the staircase is where I do most of my best dance moves. 

However, I do understand the timing and hope we may be able to meet up in the summer for a civilised coffee and cake afternoon. 

I'll pass on your well wishes to JD 

xXx


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2008)

JTG said:


> Right well, people seem to meet in the Bell so I'm making that an official meeting place
> 
> However, I'm not sure I'll be there  got works drinkies bizzle to attend to so not sure what a gwan. Will see you all at some point I feel sure



Love it!

Very diplomatic way of saying

"If you are thinking of dumping your Percy pigs round here, you can think again missus!" 

lol 

Hey, I can take a hint...no probs 

Hope to see you later at some point. 

OK, Most of you have my phone number. Bombscare and I will be picking up on the way into town so will head straight for kabu at 10ish. I'm not drinking early so will be complis mentis to hunt you all down when you get to the klub.

Anyone having difficulties for crash space, text/fone me...it'll be a friggin squeeze and you'll have to front cab fare to the outskirts of Bristol and back but you'll have somewhere to rest yer wearies for a few hours, if you need to! 

Offers, subject to availability and by charactor screening done by the house management, Mr. DJBombscare 



ooooh. offers of anyone else to put up room also greatly recieved...we have a very humble abode and live in fear of falling into downstairs flat!


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2008)

fuck's sake woman, I do have a flatmate who should be able to accommodate your pig requirements 

and I may be around anyway.

and I only live two bloody minutes from Blue Mountain anyway

see ya later 

x


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 28, 2008)

I have plenty of room if need be

so.... Who is actually meeting in the bell? Lets have a plan!! I will happily meet in the bell, I would just like to know who I am meeting as I will be going down on my todd.

I also confused about gender! I thought Cesare was a fella and gerryitime a burd Anyone else I should know about??


----------



## cesare (Mar 28, 2008)

You've met me a couple of times Kali  At the Bell (presumably that's the Bell on Hillgrove Street?)  and also Ashton Court when sheddy was staying with you, then we lost him 

I can't get hold of JTG or Krs so if they're not around by the time we arrive later this afternoon, we'll probably hole up in The Bell till people arrive.


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2008)

cesare said:


> You've met me a couple of times Kali  At the Bell (presumably that's the Bell on Hillgrove Street?)  and also Ashton Court when sheddy was staying with you, then we lost him
> 
> I can't get hold of JTG or Krs so if they're not around by the time we arrive later this afternoon, we'll probably hole up in The Bell till people arrive.



Yep, Bell on Hillgrove Street. Usually opens about 5 I think.

Dunno who's gonna be around, sorry. Like I say, my plans are a bit fluid at the moment but I'll try and land in the People's Republic some time around 9 if I haven't before.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 28, 2008)

Wish I could come along tonight. 


Have a great time y'all.  Have been promised a munted call from Fizz!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 28, 2008)

I want a munted text from Fizz at God knows when.

Was just thinking about you lot and kabu and thought of this:


Hold the balloon tight when you reach for the lazers!


----------



## Cakes (Mar 28, 2008)

Right so have just worked out that Kabu is tonight and not tomorrow. And Blue mountian not Malcolm x!!!

Meh I am so organised!!

Still planning to come though! Been too long since I saw you lovely people!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maggot (Mar 29, 2008)

Hope it was fun.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah how did it go. So wanted to come but watching my cash.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 29, 2008)

They're prob still recovering


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 29, 2008)

We want stories!!!  

Cmon....I'm ill...I need cheering up


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2008)

It was as expected...brilliant!

I'm still fuzzy around the edges and suffering from a hand/eye co-ordination problem. 

Really, really great to see everyone...old and new

Stories?

erm...erm...


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 29, 2008)

Blimey, somebody's survived!!  

There was me, thinking: "-Hmmm... it's almost 24 hours later, and with the exception of JTG and his mighty constitution, nobody else who went last night seems to have posted since!"...  

Actually, I did overhear a couple of women chatting about last night's Kabu as I queued in the supermarket earlier today.  They sounded a bit too munted for me to be able to understand anything other than _'Kabu'_, _'Blue Mountain'_, and _'dreadlocked drug monsters'_ though.


----------



## Mation (Mar 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> It was as expected...brilliant!
> 
> I'm still fuzzy around the edges and suffering from a hand/eye co-ordination problem.
> 
> Really, really great to see everyone...old and new


Yay! Glad to hear it


----------



## softybabe (Mar 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> It was as expected...brilliant!
> 
> I'm still fuzzy around the edges and suffering from a hand/eye co-ordination problem.
> 
> ...



yay!

right young lady!  I want a 5000 word 'say/gossip by 'diff meet


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 29, 2008)

*feels a bit better but needs more stories*


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2008)

Did Deppy John turn up?


----------



## softybabe (Mar 29, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *feels a bit better but needs more stories*



*sends cake n wine via M4* 

sbx


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 30, 2008)

My feet hurt.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Actually, I did overhear a couple of women chatting about last night's Kabu as I queued in the supermarket earlier today. They sounded a bit too munted for me to be able to understand anything other than _'Kabu'_, _'Blue Mountain'_, and _'dreadlocked drug monsters'_ though.


So Spacehopper and JTG had a good time then?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2008)

hope yer feeling better strumps!

Did Johnny Depp turn up? Well I heard he was about but I was too busy dancing to the disco music and putting the techno flower girls ribbons back outside their knickers and adjusting their nets 

I can remember being pulled into a loved-up group hug wiv spacey, JTG and strung out, resulting in me being almost smothered to death! 

I can also remember having a conversation with spacey about someone taking a PHD in GAIA?

Kaildarkone is now known as Kalihardcore


----------



## strung out (Mar 30, 2008)

i don't remember much about that night, glad everyone had a good time though!


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2008)

the two hours' worth of dnb courtesy of Flora and then Dazee rocked


----------



## cesare (Mar 30, 2008)

Marius said:


> Did Deppy John turn up?



Yes 

Trouble was, he didn't seem to think he was 

I was convinced it was him and tried to get my camera to work on my phone to take his pic as proof. He scarpered smartish, as these celebs do.

The others thought I was mistaken (no faith ) but I reckon they were looking for a pirate outfit and let that cloud their usually perfect judgment.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a good time.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 30, 2008)

Getting there ty Fizz! 

Hehe@kali's new name


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 31, 2008)

it had techno. . . 


Thats all that matters.


----------



## aqua (Mar 31, 2008)

I was hoping to see some more ace photos 

*looks for fucthest8*


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 31, 2008)

OOOOOOooooooooooo pics?


----------



## JTG (Mar 31, 2008)

aqua said:


> *looks for fucthest8*



wasn't even there, the big fanny


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 31, 2008)

I am not hardcore I feel ill- you bastards broke me *cries* I have never stayed up so late with out _enhancements_ You can rest assure that you all had a much more fun then me even if I probably felt less fucked then some of you the next day!

I got approached several times by a few fluffy strangers and probably came across as a right grumpy bitch..but you know just not into being hugged by people I dont know, specially when it s just cos they are loved up..people I know thats.... I made one poor guy crumble with my 'get the fuck out of here motherfucker' look - he actually backed away stuttering after he had looked in to my eyes....


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 31, 2008)

Hehe 

Ok Kali is here. Any stories?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 31, 2008)

Not that I can think of......Me and fizz did see what we thought was space hopper snogging some lass, but it turned out to be another dread locked hippy@ spacehopper

To be honest it was a calm and uneventful evening, but lovely to see everyone. Strumps you must come and bounce next time!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 31, 2008)

I SO will!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 31, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> turned out to be another dread locked hippy





You mean there was more than one there 


I thought they'd put something in me Dragon Stout


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 1, 2008)

Got a text today from Suzanne who organises kabu...they raised £1780 for the charity!

She says a big thank you to everyone who came and supported the night and thanks also for the positive vibe 


I hope next year we can get more urban peeps to sort their shit out and come to this, it's well worth it and in my book, marks the start of the spring/summer party festy season!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 1, 2008)

Put me down for next year! 

Suzanne? What a fukn faaaabulous name


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 1, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Put me down for next year!
> 
> Suzanne? What a fukn faaaabulous name


----------



## Maggot (Apr 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I hope next year we can get more urban peeps to sort their shit out and come to this, it's well worth it and in my book, marks the start of the spring/summer party festy season!


 By next year I will have a better job which won't make me work Saturday mornings.

I never got a munted phone call from you.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 2, 2008)

Maggot said:


> By next year I will have a better job which won't make me work Saturday mornings.
> 
> I never got a munted phone call from you.



I was tooooo munted!


----------



## JTG (Apr 6, 2008)

Got an email today which put the final total raised from Kabu 2008 at £1852

This money goes to the One25, a Bristol-based charity which benefits women exploited and marginalised through their involvement in street prostitution. The charity runs an outreach van, on-foot outreach, casework support and a drop-in centre. In November 2008, One25 is planning to launch an exciting and much needed project called Naomi House; a residential family unit providing intensive, therapeutic and practical 24 hour support to drug-using mothers and their babies. The project aims to help the mothers to provide a stable, caring home, thus enabling the babies to stay with their natural parent and give them a better start in life.

Some pics of the night here


----------



## sparkling (Apr 6, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I hope next year we can get more urban peeps to sort their shit out and come to this, it's well worth it and in my book, *marks the start of the spring/summer party festy season! *



Mushy season anyone?


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 6, 2008)

sparkling said:


> Mushy season anyone?



Definitely Missed you at Kabu Sparking. ((((Sparkling))))


----------

